# Renault Flame Red paint



## resolve10

Hi all,

I'm picking up a 2019 Renault Megane in Flame Red in a couple of weeks time. I'm collecting it from the other end of the country so I haven't had a chance to inspect it in person, but I know it's damage & chip free so the worst it's going to need is a thorough decontamination and machine polish.

I'm really excited to get stuck into it, I've seen other Flame Red cars on the road and it even looks stunning on a hire-car spec Clio!

Is there anything to watch out for with this paint? From what I understand it has a tinted clearcoat with another clearcoat on top. Any advice or tips on paint correction would be gratefully received. My go to combination is usually Meguiars Ultimate Compound on a medium cutting pad, but I'm not against trying something new if necessary.

Any detailed Flame Red photos more than welcome too!

Thanks


----------



## astra-bertone

resolve10 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm picking up a 2019 Renault Megane in Flame Red in a couple of weeks time. I'm collecting it from the other end of the country so I haven't had a chance to inspect it in person, but I know it's damage & chip free so the worst it's going to need is a thorough decontamination and machine polish.
> 
> I'm really excited to get stuck into it, I've seen other Flame Red cars on the road and it even looks stunning on a hire-car spec Clio!
> 
> Is there anything to watch out for with this paint? From what I understand it has a tinted clearcoat with another clearcoat on top. Any advice or tips on paint correction would be gratefully received. My go to combination is usually Meguiars Ultimate Compound on a medium cutting pad, but I'm not against trying something new if necessary.
> 
> Any detailed Flame Red photos more than welcome too!
> 
> Thanks


I wanted flame red but the other half wouldn't let me, I went for the pearl white instead.

Got the car pre reg and not had too many issues with the paintwork.

Looking forward to seeing your car once you have got your hands on it

What engine did you get??
















Sent from my IN2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## resolve10

Congrats on a stunning car! I'm a massive fan of pearlescent white paints, but I only saw one Megane RS for sale in that colour over the 4-5 weeks I was looking! Also, I'm coming out of an white car at the moment so I wanted something a little bolder for a change.

It's the 300 Trophy model I've purchased. Looking forward to picking it up!


----------



## astra-bertone

My car is only 1.3 TCE... I am looking forward to seeing yours even more now 

Sent from my IN2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

My mate had a Clio 2013 in this colour, beautiful colour but it came from Arnold Shark and he'd didn't notice the terrible respray with it being parked in the shade until I cleaned it and the sun was out, part of it was more orange with drips and runs, was a right old state. Got resolved they met at least 50% of the cost, which was back door and rear quarter and the entire boot, the paint isn't cheap is all I can say.


----------



## ash39

astra-bertone said:


> My car is only 1.3 TCE... I am looking forward to seeing yours even more now


Doesn't matter what's under the bonnet, that colour is stunning, especially the flake pop on the second picture!



Christian6984 said:


> My mate had a Clio 2013 in this colour, beautiful colour but it came from Arnold Shark and he'd didn't notice the terrible respray with it being parked in the shade until I cleaned it and the sun was out, part of it was more orange with drips and runs, was a right old state. Got resolved they met at least 50% of the cost, which was back door and rear quarter and the entire boot, the paint isn't cheap is all I can say.


Yeah I don't doubt it. I'm hoping the double clearcoat means the overall thickness of the paint is higher and will resist chips a little more, but I suspect the reality is the clearcoat layers are thinner than normal leaving the overall thickness the same.

This is why I posted the thread, as I'm concerned there won't be much 'actual' clearcoat on top of the tinted clearcoat to work with when detailing.


----------



## notfub

Here's my 2019 Flame Red Megane RS Trophy.

Had some touch up paint supplied in 4 individual pots for each layer!


----------



## ash39

Great photo, car looks amazing! Can't wait to get mine now.

How do you find the front end stands up to road rash? There's quite a lot of vulnerable looking paintwork on the front bumper which is concerning me a bit.

Hard or soft paint?


----------



## Rappy

Fantastic colour :thumb:

Guessing that is the same as used on the Clio?

Not up on Renault paint colours, but reminds me of a custom candy apple respray. 

Like very, very much :thumb::thumb:


----------



## notfub

ash39 said:


> Great photo, car looks amazing! Can't wait to get mine now.
> 
> How do you find the front end stands up to road rash? There's quite a lot of vulnerable looking paintwork on the front bumper which is concerning me a bit.
> 
> Hard or soft paint?


Thanks :driver:

The bumper has one or two chips already at just over 6000 miles, as does the leading edge of the roof above the windscreen (very minor but I can see them). The paint is on the softer side I'd say.

Without going full PPF, paint chips on modern paints is inevitable. My Seat Leon before this also suffered. The diamond cut wheels are also going to need a refurb at some point but are ok for the moment.

Enjoy your flame red Megane. They are better built and more solid than people realise, I was certainly surprised on the test drive.


----------



## ash39

A couple of chips are inevitable, I just didn't want the front end to look like it'd been sandblasted after a couple of thousand miles. The wife's black Mini doesn't look great after 11k.

Have you detailed yours? The paint looks superb in the photo. Be interested to know what you used on it.

I'm lucky enough that the dealer I'm buying from managed to get a set of the rare Fuji lightweight wheels, which look a lot easier to clean than the standard Trophy ones. Still diamond cut which is a shame, no doubt they'll corrode over time. They always do.


----------



## Christian6984

ash39 said:


> A couple of chips are inevitable, I just didn't want the front end to look like it'd been sandblasted after a couple of thousand miles. The wife's black Mini doesn't look great after 11k.
> 
> Have you detailed yours? The paint looks superb in the photo. Be interested to know what you used on it.
> 
> I'm lucky enough that the dealer I'm buying from managed to get a set of the rare Fuji lightweight wheels, which look a lot easier to clean than the standard Trophy ones. Still diamond cut which is a shame, no doubt they'll corrode over time. They always do.


If its in good condition could it be worth the expense of a PPF on the front end?


----------



## notfub

The Fuji wheels are a great choice.

My car has had a decon (de-tar & de-iron) but not needed a machine polish as the paint was pretty good. I've then applied Wowos Crystal Sealant after prepping the with Eraser. The wheels have had the same treatment.

In the Spring, I'll give the car a full prep, clay and polish before deciding what to try next.....


----------



## youngwangie

*Flame REd*

I Have a Renault Megane Sports Tourer in Flame Red. 18 Reg Just coming up to 20000 1 small stone chip on the corner of the bonnet. Car is great when just washed had NO PROBLEMS with the Paint Still looks great. just keep it clean & Polished or protect with a sealer.
Look after her & she will still look great


----------



## 66Rob

Renault have really upped their game with their paint finish recently. Even uncared for (like our car at work) they still look extremely glossy.

Enjoy your new car :thumb:


----------



## ash39

Thanks all, pleased to hear all the positivity! 

Even before I started looking at buying one, being a bit of a detailing nerd I had noticed modern Renault's looking particularly glossy. I'd just assumed it was a coincidence and they were all straight off the forecourt!!


----------



## HEADPHONES

Renault Flame red and Mazda Soul red are my favourite OEM reds.
Then for the wealthy and the brave there's always House of Colour Kandy Red!


----------



## astra-bertone

The flake pop picture you liked was literally just one quick coat of a chemical guys glaze (ez I think) after a wash / dry in the winter sun at the right angle but the car had only done about 20 miles at that point.

This pic is the gloss in the summer, mostly been using a turtle Wax spray and shine on it.. possibly poorboys xp sealant

Basically never seen a polish in its life and still very glossy paint especially for white

Sent from my IN2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ash39

HEADPHONES said:


> Renault Flame red and Mazda Soul red are my favourite OEM reds.
> Then for the wealthy and the brave there's always House of Colour Kandy Red!


Funny you should say that as I passed our local Mazda dealer the other day and they had a Flame Red Renault Kadjar on the forecourt next to the usual array of Mazda's, of which there were a few reds. The Mazda metallic red is very similar to the Renault in certain light.

I pick up my Megane this weekend. I will probably attack with a fine-cut pad and finishing polish if it looks relatively swirl free and see how I get on. I've got some fresh medium-cut pads and Meguiars Ultimate Compound if the fine doesn't do the job.


----------

